# They don't hate us :D :D



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

We returned home a few days ago after 3 weeks away, the first time the kitties have been alone since we got them. We ended up having a pet minder the whole time who only came twice a day to feed them. We were really worried that the boys would hate us and ignore us when we got home, but I think we have had more cuddles from them than ever before!!

We missed them so much and it looks like they missed us too. Even Panther, who is not really one for pats and cuddles, has been super sooky. He insisted on nuzzling himself under my arm last night so he could sleep with me cuddling him.

<3


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, they missed you!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, isn't that such a great feeling? Celia is always like velcro after I've been gone. Margaux, on the other hand, showed me what she thought by completely ignoring me when I got back. I went abroad for 4 months once and when I got back, she sniffed my suitcase, walked away and then ignored me for nearly a week.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

It is pretty awesome. I never thought I could get so attached to kitties (this is the first time I have owned cats) but I am a total kitty convert and adore the boys so much. Panther even wanted to come in the shower with me this morning and he hates water!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

happy_panther said:


> Panther even wanted to come in the shower with me this morning and he hates water!


:luv

Sooo sweet! There's really not a lot to make you more loved than something like that. I'm glad that your kitties have won you over!  So many people think that they're aloof, but they really do enjoy being with their humans. Even the kitties who aren't lap cats and seem like they couldn't care less whether their humans are there or not really do show their affection in other ways. I didn't have any interest in cats until I was well over 30, when I catsat for a friend. Who knew they could be so entertaining?! Frustrating sometimes, definitely, but so worth it.


----------

